# Raptors 2013 Preseason



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We're back on court and running tonight.... :yesyesyes:












Monday, October 7	Boston	TD Garden	Boston	7:30 PM
Wednesday, October 9	Minnesota	Air Canada Centre	Toronto	7 PM
Friday, October 11	New York	Air Canada Centre	Toronto	7 PM
Saturday, October 12	Minnesota	Target Center	Minneapolis	8 PM
Wednesday, October 16	Boston	Air Canada Centre	Toronto	7 PM
Monday, October 21	New York	Air Canada Centre	Toronto	7 PM
Wednesday, October 23	Memphis	Air Canada Centre	Toronto	7 PM
Friday, October 25	Milwaukee	BMO Harris Bradley Center	Milwaukee	8:30 PM


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Raptors Shooting 61% through the 1st half.....


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Nice win! Checking the stats though it looks like we had a lot of turnovers and need to tighten that up a bit. But then again... It's only preseason and I'm sure the team had lots of good and bad points .... Soooo all in all, nice win and good way for the boys to start.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Terrence Ross with an impressive all around game. His help defense really is good, so if he can keep putting the ball in the whole, maybe that pick won't go down as another burn.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This was probably the best I've ever seen Ross play.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Game tonight against the T'Wolves, big test for Jonas against Pek. Always enjoy seeing Rubio play and of course they have Shabazz now too, so lots of interest for this one.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya I'm really curious about Bazz. Hopefully he can check his attitude and become a great offensive weapon. Wolves are my favourite team out West


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Start the TANK!!!!!!! WIGGGGGGGINSSSS 

Our bench guys are garbage


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Rubio is so much fun to watch. 

It was an enjoyable game considering it was preseason. I like the fact we haven't really gone hard in these games but have still competed at a high level (minus the turnovers, but we looked much better taking care of the ball last night).


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Terrence Ross has been the stand out player for me this preseason, truly looking improved.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I haven't been able to catch every game but Bycks has proven to be quite serviceable. Decent in defense, not afraid to take his shot, gets to the basket and foul line when needed and able to make the pass. Have we officially singled him out as our last roster spot?

I also like what little I've seen of Stone. Great length on defense when he's around the rim. Just not enough to take the shine from Bycks though. 

Ohhhh and yes, Ross was really impressive the last game too!!! 19 points for the lad ;-)

Should be a much more interesting season this year!!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Ok. Did some homework and found out we've already signed Buycks to a two year deal. 
Decent move for many reasons on our part...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> Ok. Did some homework and found out we've already signed Buycks to a two year deal.
> Decent move for many reasons on our part...


Yeah, we signed him up a month or so a go. 

The 3 players looking for the final roster spot are Stone, Morais and Chris Wright. Stone has been the most impressive of these for me, but we have Lowry, Augustin, Buyks already providing depth, so it's going to be a tough call to add a 4th player to that.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Some other offseason tidbits..



> Kyle Lowry has apparently changed his number with the Toronto Raptors from No. 3 to No. 7.
> 
> Andrea Bargnani was wearing No. 7 upon Lowry's arrival from the Houston Rockets.
> 
> Bargnani was traded to the New York Knicks this offseason.





> Dwane Casey and the Toronto Raptors are optimistic that Rudy Gay can again become a productive player following an offseason in which he had corrective eye surgery, added 15 pounds of upper body muscle and altered the mechanics of his shot.
> 
> Gay shot 41.6 percent last season, down from 45.5 percent in 11-12.
> 
> “I worked a lot,” said Gay. “Every day I was committed to becoming a better shooter.”





> Dwight Buycks has a multi-year contract with the Toronto Raptors, but he is committed to playing with the same urgency that finally won him an NBA deal.
> 
> "I still have a small room for error," said Buycks. "I still have to come in here and try to do better than what I did in Orlando, and what I did the past season, to try to come in and fit in with these guys quick. There's definitely a couple of guys who are on the roster for the Raptors, and it's important for them guys to get my trust here. That's real important coming into training camp, and get ready to be with the real guys that's been in the league for years now


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Masai's reaction at the end is clearly when we finally got rid of Andrea... 

Did anybody follow this show last year?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I would also like to give some props to Psycho T, he's came in and fought hard. Our big man rotation is one player away from being truly solid. JVal/Amir/Psycho has a lot of skill and a whole lot of heart.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hansbrough is the highest energy guy in the league. Sometimes it makes you love him, sometimes it makes you hate him.

I'll miss him, but I won't miss his crazy, spastic white kid fouls he does out there.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Hansbrough is the highest energy guy in the league. Sometimes it makes you love him, sometimes it makes you hate him.
> 
> I'll miss him, but I won't miss his crazy, spastic white kid fouls he does out there.


At least those spastic white kid fouls won't be in an effort to harm the future of our franchise. 






p.s. This clip reminded me of what a stud JLIII was. Ha.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

"I said it before, the guys a hack."

Thanks Jack. Can't wait for the endless "Now this guy. This guy here, he's all hustle. He brings it every play. You gotta love it baby!" in that fake Brooklyn accent he has.

Listen **** head, you're ****ing Canadian. And we're all ashamed that you have a job. **** I hate him. I hate him so much.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> "I said it before, the guys a hack."
> 
> Thanks Jack. Can't wait for the endless "Now this guy. This guy here, he's all hustle. He brings it every play. You gotta love it baby!" in that fake Brooklyn accent he has.
> 
> Listen **** head, you're ****ing Canadian. And we're all ashamed that you have a job. **** I hate him. I hate him so much.


I'm just thankful we won't have to listen to him commentating on Andrea bringing the ball up... 

_'You just won't find another 7 footer in the league that can do this, we're witnessing the next step for the NBA'_


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

R-Star said:


> "I said it before, the guys a hack."
> 
> Thanks Jack. Can't wait for the endless "Now this guy. This guy here, he's all hustle. He brings it every play. You gotta love it baby!" in that fake Brooklyn accent he has.
> 
> Listen **** head, you're ****ing Canadian. And we're all ashamed that you have a job. **** I hate him. I hate him so much.


How is a guy from Brooklyn who went to Fordham Canadian? You're a goof.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> I'm just thankful we won't have to listen to him commentating on Andrea bringing the ball up...
> 
> _'You just won't find another 7 footer in the league that can do this, we're witnessing the next step for the NBA'_


That was mostly Leo.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

speedythief said:


> How is a guy from Brooklyn who went to Fordham Canadian? You're a goof.


Where has he been working the past god knows how many years?

The fact you defend that chump is pretty sad. He's a joke.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> I would also like to give some props to Psycho T, he's came in and fought hard. Our big man rotation is one player away from being truly solid. JVal/Amir/Psycho has a lot of skill and a whole lot of heart.


I wish we still have Ed Davis. The kid was on the right track before he went to Memphis. Now he's not getting much playing time over there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I wish we still have Ed Davis. The kid was on the right track before he went to Memphis. Now he's not getting much playing time over there.


They hardly use the guy. Its a shame. He really looked like an exciting up and comer.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I still think Davis has a shot at being a starter in this league.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Where has he been working the past god knows how many years?
> 
> The fact you defend that chump is pretty sad. He's a joke.


You said he had a fake Brooklyn accent. He's only been in Canada since like 2000. He's always had that accent and he's always on the verge of losing his voice. He's got about a decade of coaching a D1 basketball team (Niagara) under his belt. He's also one of the few people covering the Raptors that will take players, coaches, and brass to task. I will always defend Jack because he's solid and because the alternative (Leo) is a catastrophe.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

speedythief said:


> You said he had a fake Brooklyn accent. He's only been in Canada since like 2000. He's always had that accent and he's always on the verge of losing his voice. He's got about a decade of coaching a D1 basketball team (Niagara) under his belt. He's also one of the few people covering the Raptors that will take players, coaches, and brass to task. I will always defend Jack because he's solid and because the alternative (Leo) is a catastrophe.


Jack is trash. The guy doesn't take anyone to task. All he ever talks about is "Haaaaad workin'" "High enaaaaagy playaaaa's"

Hes ****ing terrible. If he was going to take the team to task he could have admitted over the last few years they weren't a good team. But no, for the first half year all he talks about is how hard working and down to earth the team is. They can fight with anyone. They'll scrap for rebounds, hard work and defense, blah blah blah blah.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

What the hell happened to the game in Milwaukee this evening??


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Floor was too damp so they called it


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

shupioneers1 said:


> What the hell happened to the game in Milwaukee this evening??


I'm glad they called the game, it sounds like the floor was dangerous. 

Shame we didn't get a tune up before the start of the season, luckily we're playing the Celtics and we should cruise to a victory. 

Overall, this preseason has been an impressive showing.


----------

